# Chisel Racks



## jeff (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to get my pile of chisels under control. I guess I'll have to break down and build a rack.

How about posting a photo of your chisel storage solution.

Thanks!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure thing..  This was made more of a "temp" deal as I still have to finish building a wal startion for the lathe, well a new wall station anyway.  This is a simple oak shelf with 1/4" hardboard attached to the back.  What I did was line all the bottom ends of the PVC pipe against a board and used PCV cement to glue the sides togather. Once this was done, I angled my table saw and cut the tops off nice and even and flush. I then made the front row the same way and once it was dry and cut, I glued it to the back row.  If you drill a hole in each rear row tubes and recess the screw head, you can just screw the pipes to the rack.  I added a little gorilla glue in the middle of the pipes to hold it to the hardboard, just make sure you use litte enough not to foam out from under the pipes.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 20, 2008)

I made one that fits in that holder for the safety cage. You can kinda see it in my tutorial photos.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a couple I have made, no pictures ATM. one is prettyu complicated but looks nice, hangs on the wall blah blah blah, and takes a ton of time to make. the other I saw on this group a while back. Basiclaly it is liek a butcher block kitchen knife rack. with the holes large enough to fit the chisels into. I had to plan it for each chisel but made it from 1X6 pine board. pretty easy, gluing each layer took a few days but only minutes each day. only problem is it hides the end of the chisel so ID is a problem if you do not know your tools by there handles.


----------



## jhs494 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine is very basic. I used a couple pieces of scrap plywood and a forstener bit. Stepped the sides to allow for different length tools.
If you look closely in the middle of the front row you will see the Kyro gouge won at this years birthday bash.Thanks to CSUSA.


----------



## gketell (Mar 20, 2008)

American Wood worker just had one a few mags ago.  two straight side pieces about 2X as wide as your tool handles holding three levels of boards, one at the bottom and the other two spaced to catch the top and middle of your tools' handles.  Top board was flat and cut with 1/2 circles facing front.  Middle board was flat with 1/2 circles facing back.  Bottom board was angled at 45 degrees to push the bottom of the handle towards the middle board.  It could hold any size tool and the tools were "quick release" in that once clear of the 45 degree board they came out at any angle.  I need to build one soon.

GK


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like you would impale yourself if your not careful!


----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MichaelS_
> 
> Looks like you would impale yourself if your not careful!



My thoughts exactly.  

Though these visible edge PVC pipe racks work, I just (personally) don't feel good about it.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 20, 2008)

This is based on the "rather have it fall on my foot than stick me in the ribs" concept of chisel storage.  The knobs on the ends are mounted on 1/2 inch dowels that go through the rail and into holes in the skirting of my bench, so that the whole rack can be either moved to one side or to a matching set of holes over on the other wall if I need to get them out of the way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 20, 2008)

I "borrowed" a couple of ideas from IAP and TPS members, adapted similar to Lee and Joe's  with the PVC and the step design... mine is on a roll around cart so I can take it from the big lathe to the little.. I like the points up so I can see which tool I'm reaching for, just have to be careful in case they might happen to be sharp so I don't cut my wrist...




Not a good shot of the rack..


----------



## stevers (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a little outdated. Been improved sense the photo, but same idea. Thinking about going with something like Lee's.


----------



## jeff (Mar 22, 2008)

Lots of great ideas here. Thanks!


----------



## palmermethod (Mar 22, 2008)

Got a new golf bag so I cut up the really, really old club tubes. I like you other guy's racks better though.


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 23, 2008)

Would a magnet rack work to how the tools? What does everybody us for drill bits and bushings?


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 23, 2008)

I use a magnetic strip for some of the smaller tools with acceptable results but I wure wouldn't trust it for larger ones!  Predictably it works better for scrapers, gouges, and parting tools than gouges.  Since these are what I use mostly - it works for me.  My bigger tools and those used less often are in a roll case slung over a dowel hung from the rafters.  It not only keeps them safe and out of the way but allows me to label the sleeves because I can never tell one gouge from another by just looking at them. (I think that I have a mental block in that area!)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 23, 2008)

Tip,
I understand that... a lot of turners color code the handles... I can't remember what color means what, so I want to see the blade so I'll know what tool I'm picking up.  Serious case of "CRS".


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 23, 2008)

I posted these a couple of years ago - but will again in case any newbies are interested.  If you have a LOT of knives, this solution might not work - but it has served me well.  Essentially, you make it like you would a knife set for your kitchen - only designed for square holes.









Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 23, 2008)

I use a magnetic strip and it works fine for some of my tools. Mostly my pen turning tools[8D]


----------

